# New (not such a) kid on the block!!



## MommaJRabbit

Hey everyone!! I'm new to the site and would just like to say hi and thanks for having me. 
Was also wondering if someone/persons would kindly inform me on the jargon used on the site? I'm finding it must puzzling....:dohh:
OH, DH, OF,?.... Amongst loads of other letters that mean absolutely nothing to me...lol


----------



## v2007

:xmas3:

V xxx


----------



## Haylee.

Hello and welocme :wave: This might help you out xx
https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## storm4mozza

hey welcome to BnB x


----------



## MommaJRabbit

Haylee. said:


> Hello and welocme :wave: This might help you out xx
> https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

Haha, thank you so much Hun.... That's brilliant!


----------



## MommaJRabbit

Hi ladies, thanks for the welcomes :)


----------



## teal

Hello and welcome :flow: xx


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------

